# Very aggressive pigeon



## X3linzie13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi, about two years ago now I saved a baby pigeon that had a broken leg. He has always been a little aggressive but recently started nesting and has gotten extremely territorial over my entire house. I hate having him in the cage, so we have a diaper for him but my parents are getting sick of the constant attacking. If there is no way to change this they said I have to get rid of him. I understand that he is being territorial but is there any way to lessen this? Any help would be great because they have been urging me everyday to find a new home for him.


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

My pigeon actually got calmer when I got him a nest and some fake eggs. I would let him tend the eggs for about three weeks and then give him a week or so without them. He really seemed to calm down with those, but became perhaps a bit more territorial over the actual nest. 

We only had him out of the cage a few hours each day, though. We eventually got him another rescue for a mate and he is even sweeter now than he used to be.

Also, I wonder if reducing yr bird's territory would help. Perhaps limit which areas he's allowed to visit. One last idea: does he have a mirror? Maybe if he could see other "birds" that would help him feel less like he's the only boss. 
Good luck.


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Mirrors can also make them more aggressive*

But be careful with mirrors - because they can also make (esp. male) birds more aggressive because they can think another bird is constantly challenging for their territory.

I had a Diamond Dove that became extremely aggressive because I put a mirror in his cage. He would attack the mirror non-stop, Even after I took it out of his cage, he would aggressively attack and peck at any reflection of himself. On letting him out of his cage, he would even fly over and attack / peck at his reflection on my metal toaster! I even named him Pecker.

And once he had this aggression, it was hard to calm him down. If I just yelled "boo" at him he would literally chase me! And was also very rough with his mates to the point where I'd sell his mates along with the babies so they wouldn't get pecked to death. Now he might just have been a very hormonal bird - but seeing his reflection defnitely made him *worse*. So be careful with birds and mirrors - _some_ birds fall in love with their images and other want to *ATTACK!!*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

X3linzie13 said:


> Hi, about two years ago now I saved a baby pigeon that had a broken leg. He has always been a little aggressive but recently started nesting and has gotten extremely territorial over my entire house. I hate having him in the cage, so we have a diaper for him but my parents are getting sick of the constant attacking. If there is no way to change this they said I have to get rid of him. I understand that he is being territorial but is there any way to lessen this? Any help would be great because they have been urging me everyday to find a new home for him.


What do you mean by territorial? Most pigeons don't get territorial about a room, unless they are out loose in it most of the time, and therefore view it as their territory. When is your bird territorial, and in what way?


----------



## X3linzie13 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Need a home for my pigeon *

Thanks for the replies! Yes i do let him go anywhere in my house, i didn't realize that this was going to cause a problem...but he is constantly following us around the house and pecking at our feet and if we sit down forget it, you can't have any skin showing because he goes straight for it. He found a stuffed animal that he likes and thinks it an egg so he has been nesting on it and he flies all over my house and bring things like earings, paperclips, string, dried roses (that my sister had saved from my grandmother  which he wrecked). I would learn to deal with it but my family really doesn't want me to keep him. They want me to post him on craigslist but im hoping i can find a better home for him on this website. I am hoping maybe a home with other pigeons, maybe this will help his behavior. I live in Dartmouth, MA, is there anyone that lives nearby that would be willing to take on another pigeon?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

I hope you find a good home for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You would solve the problem by confining him to a good sized cage and letting him out a couple of hours a day for exercise. He would adjust. And getting him a mate would settle him down also. Better than just getting rid of him.


----------



## X3linzie13 (Aug 12, 2011)

I understand that, I personally don't want to get rid of him but its my parents that are making me. And they definitely would not let me get another one. The only reason they let me have this one is because I found it as a baby with a hurt leg and nursed it back to health. I don't think I really have an option anymore  I have to find him a home, I'm just hoping I can find a good one on here


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

X3linzie13 said:


> I understand that, I personally don't want to get rid of him but its my parents that are making me. And they definitely would not let me get another one. The only reason they let me have this one is because I found it as a baby with a hurt leg and nursed it back to health. I don't think I really have an option anymore  I have to find him a home, I'm just hoping I can find a good one on here


Don't wanna ask how old/young you are but i understand that fully. Had to give up my first dog ever i begged my mom for since i was a child. I know how you feeling man. But do US a favor and post a picture up so we know what he looks like,and even post in the adoption for sale section. Depending on your age,you never know. There might be someone out there who will send you a box and pay for shipping out of the kindness of their heart. Craigslist is good i got my birds from there but,yea this site would be a better bet for sure. He sounds like he'd be a real good loft security manager tho...sounds really dominant. Good luck with finding him a home. It'll be ok X3linzie13.


----------



## levi69 (10 d ago)

X3linzie13 said:


> Hi, about two years ago now I saved a baby pigeon that had a broken leg. He has always been a little aggressive but recently started nesting and has gotten extremely territorial over my entire house. I hate having him in the cage, so we have a diaper for him but my parents are getting sick of the constant attacking. If there is no way to change this they said I have to get rid of him. I understand that he is being territorial but is there any way to lessen this? Any help would be great because they have been urging me everyday to find a new home for him.


I have the same problem


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

levi69 said:


> I have the same problem


This post was in 2013. If you are having problems and looking for solutions perhaps it would be better to start your own thread. I am sure you are also reading through other threads now. The community is very helpful, also if you are have any other inquiries we can help to individualize the situation for you specifically.

best


----------

